# Oops - TV connected reverse polarity



## Didd (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi,

First post, and I've made a stupid mistake. Having carefully checked that the polarity of the 12V lead I have that fits my TV is the same as the TV's own lead, I failed to notice the glaring negative symbol on the multimeter and merrily connected the TV but much to my surpise it didn't work. Neither did it work on the 'mains' lead any more. I rechecked the polarity and this time saw the negative symbol! Oops.

My question is this - is the TV terminally dead, or is there a chance that a fuse or other safety protection device has blown inside the TV which can be replaced?

Hopefully
Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dave

I'm not confessing to anything - I hope that's clearly understood!! 8O  

There will almost certainly be a fuse in the set which a competent repair chappie can fix. It's a fiddly job and took the bloke who did my neighbour's daughter's boyfriend's mother's set ( 8O :roll: ) just over an hour.

I think the above-mentioned idiot payed about £30, and that was a callout to my (I mean *her*) house.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Dave welcome to the mad house,

Sorry your first post isn't a good one, and sorry I'm not sure what to suggest.

Make and model of TV might get better info though, as someone might have already done this easily done mistake and already found a cure (hopefully).

Kev.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Almost certainly a small fuse inside has blown. And as certainly a b***er to find if, like me, you're an electrical virgin!!


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

I did the same to mine. used the wrong 'power pack' by mistake.
It was a 7" portable I was going to connect to a reversing camera. I took it apart but couldn't find anything 'fried': ended up binnig it.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Forgot to mention - when the repair bloke fixed mine (I mean hers!! 8O ) the fuse was soldered in, and didn't look anything like a "normal" fuse.

It looked much more like a small resistor - or so I was told!!

_(Still admitting nothing!! 8O   )_

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Forgot to mention - when the repair bloke fixed mine (I mean hers!! 8O ) the fuse was soldered in, and didn't look anything like a "normal" fuse.
> 
> It looked much more like a small resistor - or so I was told!!
> 
> ...


It is more likely to be a fusible link, although some do have a small glass fuse on the inverter board, which may be easily visible when the back cover is off.
Gerry


----------



## Didd (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the speedy replies. Unforunately, the person who I would normally ask such questions is the very same person who gave me the TV only yesterday. Looks like I'm going to have to 'fess up.

The make/model if anybody is interested is Alba ALCD15DVD1.

I'll let you know what happens.

Thanks again - at least I now have hope!

Dave


----------

